# A Couple of Smallies



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Spent a couple of hours at the South Chagrin Reservation with a 4 wt and a woolly bugger. Not big but a nice fight on a 4 wt. Had to resort to dead drifting to get the fly deep in the pools. They were not shallow today. Ended up with 4 smallies and 4 creek chubs.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

I was there this evening. I unfortunately didn't have much luck  Only got one very small baby smallmouth, maybe 4 inches, on a sneaky pete.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

That's a great way to spend an afternoon


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

zimmerj said:


> Spent a couple of hours at the South Chagrin Reservation with a 4 wt and a woolly bugger. Not big but a nice fight on a 4 wt. Had to resort to dead drifting to get the fly deep in the pools. They were not shallow today. Ended up with 4 smallies and 4 creek chubs.
> View attachment 192757
> View attachment 192758


Nice pics, #keepemwet, South Chagrin is a nice area, too many dogs and swimmers when I went a couple Sunday's ago!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I knew I should have gone to the river instead of taking the boat to Bass Lake. Nice fish!


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

ducman491 said:


> I knew I should have gone to the river instead of taking the boat to Bass Lake. Nice fish!


Was out on Bass Lake on Saturday morning as well and thinking the same thing! Couldn't buy a bite, always have luck there so it was quite frustrating. Luckily I did go to the Chagrin at night and was able to make up for it with a decent smallie. 

Nice smallies zimmerj!


----------

